
Bitcoin – history of political thought - yoshimiller
https://medium.com/@yoshimiller/bitcoin-uprising-chapter-2-ea75df3cca68
======
yoshimiller
This is the second chapter in a book I'm working on that covers the history,
purpose and future of bitcoin.

